# Need advice on black algae and Led Lighting



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am seeking opinions or knowledge on this. I am running 7 freshwater tanks in my family room. 2 of the tanks ( a 90 gallon and and 55 gallon ) have unrelenting problems with Black Algae. The others don't have problem or much less.

Here is what the two ranks have in common that have the black algae.
1/ They both have Marineland reef bright LED lighting.
2/ They both are cichlid tanks. I therefore have no real plants in them as dig them up or eat them.
3/ I have no plecos or orthos in them as the cichlids kill them or beat them up.
4/ Because they have no plants there is no C02 going to them.

The other tanks have less strong LED lights or flouresent lights, co2 in some of them and they all have plecos. They also have plants in them.

I am not sure whether to look at decreasing the light strength, or getting rid of the cichlids so I can have CO2 and plants in the tanks. Anyone have any experience in this area to advise me?
brucemcl777 is online now Add to brucemcl777's Reputation Report Post


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Do you have pictures of the algae?

How long do you run the lights? 
What is your water change schedule? 
What filters do you have and how often do you clean them?
Is your tank exposed to sunlight?

too much light, dirty filters, over feeding and lack of waterchsnges are normally the main causes for most algae issues in a non planted tank.


----------



## Aqua Hero (Mar 20, 2016)

There is an imbalance somewhere. Since you're not running co2 or could be you lights. You can reduce your photoperiod or raise/dim the lights.

As for the algae, you can use hydrogen peroxide or excel or you can use both and spot treat the algae.

Note: you must turn off the filter and any device that creates flow for 15-20 minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

